# Traumatized new doggy



## zekemon (Jul 18, 2011)

We recently adopted Mayble, our 2nd shelter dog about a month ago. She is a purebred mini dachshund and was housebroken, so we know she was in a home at one point. The shelter took her in as a stray, so we really have no idea what her background is. She was awfully timid but affectionate and really liked being around people. We got the feeling she may have been traumatized during her time as a stray. Our other dogs are a minipin/dachshund mix and a flat coat retriever. They have taken her in and everyone gets along. Since we have had her, she has been gradually warming up to everyone and coming out of her shell. She even started playing with our other two dogs.

Today, the neighbors had some guests who brought along their dog. There is a large fence between us and them. Our newest family member was tromping through the grass over by the fence when the neighbor's friend's dog suddenly rushed the fence and started growling at our little girl. Our big boy, the flat coat, ran over and got in between the mini dachshund and the fence and was snarling at the dog on the other side of the fence. In the process, Mayble got tumbled by our retriever as he was running to the fence. His nails tore a big chunk of skin out of her ear in two places. It wasn't bad enough for stitches, but our vet said it was probably very painful. 

Now she is acting even more timid than when we got her, spending most of her time in the corner and she starts shaking as soon as anyone approaches. She seems to settle down when we hold her, so we are just keeping her close and giving her lots of love. We have to clean her wound and that is causing her even more pain and making her more scared. Just wondering if anyone has any tips to help her feel safe. Our instincts are to simply let her be and cuddle her when she comes up to one of us. Myself and my wife have had dogs all our lives, dachshunds mostly, so we are familiar with the breed but not having such a scared little pooch! 

We also just noticed now she is even too scared to go out in the yard when we take her out. She won't leave the porch and my wife had to coax her into a little garden patch to make a pee.

We are especially concerned since this happened just when she appeared to be feeling safe at her new home.


----------



## synrgy501 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is she crate trained? If not (or you don't know ) you may want to offer her a crate as many dogs find it comforting. Have you tried giving her time where she can be with you and not the other dogs? This may help her bond to you and trust you more. You don't have to separate her all the time, just a little a day to help build her bond with you. Since she seems to scare easily I would give her small praises like a high value treat when she comes out on her own in addition to the cuddles. Perhaps offer something really good to go with the injury cleaning. I once had my husband offer my dog boiled egg the entire time I cleaned out an abscess (it took almost 2 eggs every time, but it kept her happy and made it worth it for her).


----------



## B&B (Sep 6, 2011)

Ditto on the crate, oddly enough many dogs find crates very comforting.


----------



## ashleypage01 (Oct 8, 2011)

Try "Bach Flower Rescue Remedy" it will help with her stress, and anxiety. Its a natural calming aid. They have a pet version, but the one for people is safe for pets as well, and a lot easier to fine, at least where I am located!! I buy it at the vitamin shoppe....
You cant possible OD on it so you can give it to her every 15 minutes until you see her relax..


----------

